# Has this ever happened to you?



## Reformingstudent (May 31, 2008)




----------



## py3ak (May 31, 2008)

No, but that's not Windows! Virus scans all around, I think.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 31, 2008)

py3ak said:


> No, but that's not Windows! Virus scans all around, I think.



it was a joke.


----------

